# Dirty Negatives, I thought



## kabory (Sep 22, 2011)

was getting marks on my prints, kept cleaning the negatives, till I noticed that they were not the problem.  Removed enlarger lens and found dirt and hair inside the bellows, shot some compressed air in there, all fine now, live and learn.  Is there a proper way to clean the enlarger?


----------



## ann (Sep 23, 2011)

I take them apart and blow out the chassis. Clean the condensor with running water and mild soap. You just need to remember or take a digital photo of how they are placed . Puit it all back together.


----------

